# Calling all Jane Austen fans



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently re-watched Pride and Prejudice (2005), Pride and Prejudice (1995) mini-series, Persuasion 2007, and Sense & Sensibility (1995). They all have classical music excerpts featured throughout. Some have soundtracks and some do not and even those that have soundtracks did not identify all pieces of works used.

I have always liked most of the music and now that classical music is my new hobby, I can identify some pieces and others I can't. I would like to hear from others, their thoughts and opinions of the musical selections in the ones listed above, or any other Jane Austen adaptations they have viewed.

*Note:* I know some Jane Austen fans don't care for some of any of these adaptations and feel only the books truly represent her "genius". That's *not* what this thread is about. There are entire forums devoted to discussions for each film, mini-series, etc. evaluating the merits and lack thereof of each. Please don't bring these conflicts here. I'm asking your opinions about the music only.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the 1995 Sense and Sensibility and 2005 Pride and Prejudice adaptations. I watch them often. The score for the latter is particularly good. The one piano melody that is played by various people throughout the film is just delightful. The section of music while Elizabeth is running in the rain is also quite good.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

The soundtrack to the 2005 film Pride & Prejudice was composed by Dario Marianelli and performed by Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano) and the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------

